# G-j tube malfunction



## celtichrt2001 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been unable to find a code for the g-tube and the j-tube but nothing for the two together and it seems to be a very common practice for patients to have G-J tubes placed. What would you suggest?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 27, 2012)

HEy  ,

If you go thro' Index of diseases of ICD 9CM then,

Complications --> artificial opening  --> gastrostomy   536.4*
                                                    --> jejunostomy   569.6*

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## surajkumarb (Dec 27, 2017)

*G tube replaced*

Hello 

Patient has dislodged G tube and came to ED and in here physician places the patient`s same G tube back to the position. what is the CPT coded for this scenario?

Thanks in advance 

- Suraj


----------



## cgaston (Dec 27, 2017)

Try looking at 49450-49452


----------



## surajkumarb (Dec 28, 2017)

cgaston said:


> Try looking at 49450-49452



But physician is placing back the same old tube of patient, how about 43760?


----------

